# Re-entering the Workforce



## saskstu (Oct 21, 2013)

I retired two years ago at the age of 60, for the second time and just recently was offered a position with a new company doing the exact same work as before that I loved. 

Background, I was a military pilot for 30+ years and have a Federal pension. Worked in industry as a pilot instructor for 9 years and have a company pension. Would basically be guaranteed a position as a pilot instructor with the new company. 

Other than increased cash flow (which is a good thing) are there any problems that I am not aware of? CPP, taxes, etc. When negotiating pay and benefits what should/could I ask for?

Thanks in Advance,
SaskStu


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

I don't really know the circumstances but seems simple. Ask for max pay and skip pension and benefits - you already have them. Delay CPP, assuming you haven't started withdrawals. 

Sounds awesome, good job.


----------

